# Milan: niente grandi investimenti, nemmeno con Champions.



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



La specialità della casa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Se vabbè nemmeno con la champions ahahahqahahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.


Dai Elliott levati di torno...


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



La prossima sarà qualcosa tipo, "Milan obiettivo salvezza".


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Boh ragazzi veramente, io invidio l'ottimismo di tanti tifosi... viste tutte le premesse la realtà sarà il buon eusebio in panca con i top player sensi e orsolini... 
E' inutile che ci giriamo intorno--> lo step 1 di Elliot è mettere a posto il bilancio, il che significa: investimenti contenuti e mirati per fare plusvalenze, ingaggi (allenatore compreso) non top. Lo step 2 poi sarà rivendere il club al fasmoso "miliardo" (ma a chi?!?!)
Al nostro azionista di maggioranza non interessa vincere... interessa il profitto!
E basta con sta storia dei 70mln per piontek e paquetà... si dovevano sostituire due titolari (jack e higuain) per andare in CL e a bilancio loro due sono costati meno di un anno del panzone b-ready... 
Se ci mettiamo pure il casino creato dalla comunicazione imbarazzante della società io per l'immediato futuro non sono ottimista purtroppo... anzi! 
Poi magari sarò smentito e compriamo sancho, pepè, sms e viene conte ad allenare... ma io non credo proprio...
Forza Milan comunque...


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi veramente, io invidio l'ottimismo di tanti tifosi... viste tutte le premesse la realtà sarà il buon eusebio in panca con i top player sensi e orsolini...
> E' inutile che ci giriamo intorno--> lo step 1 di Elliot è mettere a posto il bilancio, il che significa: investimenti contenuti e mirati per fare plusvalenze, ingaggi (allenatore compreso) non top. Lo step 2 poi sarà rivendere il club al fasmoso "miliardo" (ma a chi?!?!)
> Al nostro azionista di maggioranza non interessa vincere... interessa il profitto!
> E basta con sta storia dei 70mln per piontek e paquetà... si dovevano sostituire due titolari (jack e higuain) per andare in CL e a bilancio loro due sono costati meno di un anno del panzone b-ready...
> ...



E dove vorresti andare in questo modo? Sarebbe l'ennesimo super fallimento annunciato. Un loop infinito. Ma con nomi (mediocri) sempre diversi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



con 400 Millioni che abbiamo speso, ci petevamo comprare tutto l'ajax e l'atalanta, i soldi sono fino a un certo punto importante. Se non c'e' la capacita' di far emergere pormesse in giocatori top, i dirigenti di ieri e oggi dovrebbero riflettere che cosa non ha funzionato.
Abbiamo un settore giovanile che fa ridere.


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Manue (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> con 400 Millioni che abbiamo speso, ci petevamo comprare tutto l'ajax e l'atalanta, i soldi sono fino a un certo punto importante. Se non c'e' la capacita' di far emergere pormesse in giocatori top, i dirigenti di ieri e oggi dovrebbero riflettere che cosa non ha funzionato.
> Abbiamo un settore giovanile che fa ridere.



La maggior parte dei giocatori dell'Atalanta funzionano solo in determinati contesti, 
vedi Kessie, Conti, Cristante, Gagliardini, ecc ecc... che andati in società più importanti, non hanno reso quanto a Bergamo...
l'unico che ha reso di più è stato Petagna, scendendo di livello però.

Lo stesso mister ha fallito in una big.

Bisogna riflettere anche su questo, 
e non fare populismo dicendo che bisogna comprare l'Atalanta ecc ecc..


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

La scusa perfetta per non essere andati in Champions. 
Eh tanto non avremmo potuto comunque investire avremmo preso schiaffi da chiunque...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan purtroppo non si rialzerà mai, a meno che grossi investitori vengano con un progetto serio e soldi da spendere, con queste proprietà continueremo a lottare per entrare in Champions League (bene che vada) o per l'Europa League.


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

Vabbè tutto dipende dalla definizione di grande investimento. 100 milioni a giocatore come Real Barca e PSG non li spenderemo mai. Se la domanda era "Comprerete Messi per rispondere alla Juve" la risposta non può che essere questa


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan purtroppo non si rialzerà mai, a meno che grossi investitori vengano con un progetto serio e soldi da spendere, con queste proprietà continueremo a lottare per entrare in Champions League (bene che vada) o per l'Europa League.



Arabi o arabi. Unica soluzione.


----------



## Wetter (8 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo come si muoveranno sul mercato,allenatore compreso.
L'unica cosa positiva è che abbiamo una rosa che finalmente ha un valore,quindi anche in caso di mercato a saldo 0 potremmo mettere a segno buoni colpi.Faccio qualche esempio: vendere Kessie a 30 mln e prendere un giovane forte allo stesso prezzo,vendere Andre Silva a 30 e prendere uno con gli stessi soldi,vendere il turco a 20-25 e prendere uno meglio di lui,vendere suso e prendere un esterno,è solo un esempio ma se riuscissimo ad agire in questo modo potremmo mettere apposto la rosa e finalmente competere per il 4o posto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E dove vorresti andare in questo modo? Sarebbe l'ennesimo super fallimento annunciato. Un loop infinito. Ma con nomi (mediocri) sempre diversi.



Esattamente! per questo invidio i tifosi ottimisti che credono nel "super progetto" Elliot che sconfiggerà l'Uefa... 
I modi per costruire una squadra vincente aggirando il ffp ci sarebbero... ma forse non è quello l'obiettivo evidentemente...


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



È da quando Elliot si è insediata che dicono non faremo grandi investimenti......
Da Luglio sono arrivati:

Laxalt 17 mln
Caldara 30 mln
Castillejo 17 mln
Baka prestito 5 mln con riscatto a 35 mln
Higuain prestito 20 mln con riscatto a 30 mln
Paqueta 35 mln
Piatek 35 mln CASH

Mi dimentico qualcuno? 

Ah senza contare il managment pagato come nei top club..... 
SPERO CONTINUERANNO A NON FARE GROSSI INVESTIMENTI.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Esattamente! per questo invidio i tifosi ottimisti che credono nel "super progetto" Elliot che sconfiggerà l'Uefa...
> I modi per costruire una squadra vincente aggirando il ffp ci sarebbero... ma forse non è quello l'obiettivo evidentemente...



ma mi fate capire una cosa? Magari avete anche ragione, per l'amor del cielo, ma fino ad ora alla prima sezione di mercato sono stati spesi 70 milioni, nonostante si sia in rosso di 120 (scorso anno) e ora 70. Leo dice che non ci saranno grandi investimenti.
Quindi, i fatti dicono 70 milioni spesi in una sezione, e questo vale meno di dichiarazioni rilasciate alla stampa? Al punto da dire che "evidentemente" non hanno buoni obiettivi?
Sinceramente mi sembra il solito processo alle intenzioni, basato tra l'altro su fatti che, almeno per ora, indicano altro. 

Quando il mercato sarà chiuso tireremo le conclusioni e ce la prenderemo con chi di dovere. Fino ad allora, da milanista, non vedo perché mai dovrei attaccare la società, la proprietà, i giocatori e l'allenatore, sulla base di illazioni.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè nemmeno con la champions ahahahqahahah



La Champions evita di vendere qualche giocatore, tutto qui, c'è una voragine in bilancio e la ventina di milioni d'ingresso in Champions al più può tamponarla


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



Infatti a gennaio sono arrivati pippo e pluto come rinforzi.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> È da quando Elliot si è insediata che dicono non faremo grandi investimenti......
> Da Luglio sono arrivati:
> 
> Laxalt 17 mln
> ...



Queste operazioni sono state fatte prima del SA e delle sentenze (oltre che per vendere) non dico che prenderanno solo P0 da ora ma è cauto non aspettarsi che prendano altri tre giocatori da 40 milioni l'anno prossimo a meno di non vendere qualche pezzo pregiato


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



Eccola la verità 

Mettiamoci il cuore in pace, non c'è margine di manovra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> ma mi fate capire una cosa? Magari avete anche ragione, per l'amor del cielo, ma fino ad ora alla prima sezione di mercato sono stati spesi 70 milioni, nonostante si sia in rosso di 120 (scorso anno) e ora 70. Leo dice che non ci saranno grandi investimenti.
> Quindi, i fatti dicono 70 milioni spesi in una sezione, e questo vale meno di dichiarazioni rilasciate alla stampa? Al punto da dire che "evidentemente" non hanno buoni obiettivi?
> Sinceramente mi sembra il solito processo alle intenzioni, basato tra l'altro su fatti che, almeno per ora, indicano altro.
> 
> Quando il mercato sarà chiuso tireremo le conclusioni e ce la prenderemo con chi di dovere. Fino ad allora, da milanista, non vedo perché mai dovrei attaccare la società, la proprietà, i giocatori e l'allenatore, sulla base di illazioni.



Gli acquisti da 70 milioni pesano a bilancio 10-11 milioni l’anno ciascuno (6,5 di ammortamento e 4-4,5 di ingaggio).
La rinuncia ad Higuain ha portato a risparmi a bilancio per 36 milioni l’anno (18 di prestito/ammortamento e 18 di ingaggio) inoltre il prestito di Halilovic ha portato a risparmi per 3 milioni l’anno (ingaggio).

Quindi il bilancio del mercato invernale si é chiuso con risparmi in termini di bilancio nell’ordine dei 18 milioni.

É vero che Paquetá e Piatek incidono per 5 anni mentre Higuain per 3 e Halilovic per 2. Ma tra 3 anni una cessione di Paquetá e Piatek per 14 milioni porterebbe in ogni caso a risparmi per 4,5 milioni a testa. 

Sono queste operazioni che vanno cercate.

Per esempio cedere Donnarumma a 60 milioni porterebbe a risparmi per 13 milioni l’anno e a 60 milioni di plus-valenza (nel solo 2019/2020). Quindi nel solo anno prossimo ci darebbe disponibilitá per 73 milioni, quando un Piatek o equivalente ne incide per 10-11.

Sono contesti vhe vanno anche trattati con la Uefa, perché é chiaro che se copri gli investimenti con le plus-valenze non puoi garantire vhe queste plus-valenze ci siano anche per coprire i bilanci degli anni successivi quindi devi fare un piano concordato con clausole di salvaguardia (se in futuro non riuscissi a pareggiare, negli anni successivi devo cedere qualcuno per pareggiare).


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Gli acquisti da 70 milioni pesano a bilancio 10-11 milioni l’anno ciascuno (6,5 di ammortamento e 4-4,5 di ingaggio).
> La rinuncia ad Higuain ha portato a risparmi a bilancio per 36 milioni l’anno (18 di prestito/ammortamento e 18 di ingaggio) inoltre il prestito di Halilovic ha portato a risparmi per 3 milioni l’anno (ingaggio).
> 
> Quindi il bilancio del mercato invernale si é chiuso con risparmi in termini di bilancio nell’ordine dei 18 milioni.
> ...



Vero, ma se non facevi le operazioni in questione avevi un bilancio migliore (higuain a parte). E Pietek è stato pagato per intero, senza ammortamento. Questo perché non importa quanto pesano, quello che conta è l'indebitamento societario attuale che è di 3 volte superiore ai limiti triennali del FPF. 

Non discuto i conti, discuto che se avessero davvero paura di qualcosa, i parametri zero sarebbero già partiti, ed anche la smobilitazione di qualcuno. Come fa la Roma per capirci...


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Maggio 2019)

Non c'è bisogno di investire quanto un City o un PSG per costruire una squadra costantemente da primi 4 posti in Italia. Si può migliorare la rosa con le giuste mosse, questo implica cessioni (Suso e Biglia su tutti) e reinvestimento oculato, intelligente nei ruoli più lacunosi. Il mercato di gennaio con Piatek/Paquetà insegna.


----------



## sunburn (8 Maggio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Vediamo come si muoveranno sul mercato,allenatore compreso.
> L'unica cosa positiva è che abbiamo una rosa che finalmente ha un valore,quindi anche in caso di mercato a saldo 0 potremmo mettere a segno buoni colpi.Faccio qualche esempio: vendere Kessie a 30 mln e prendere un giovane forte allo stesso prezzo,vendere Andre Silva a 30 e prendere uno con gli stessi soldi,vendere il turco a 20-25 e prendere uno meglio di lui,vendere suso e prendere un esterno,è solo un esempio ma se riuscissimo ad agire in questo modo potremmo mettere apposto la rosa e finalmente competere per il 4o posto l'anno prossimo.


Kessié non contarlo perché dobbiamo ancora dare 24 milioni all'Atalanta. Con 6 milioni non si prende nessuno. Motivo per cui penso resterà o, al limite, verrà scambiato alla pari.
Sugli altri spero tu abbia ragione e spero che qualche milioncino ce lo metta anche la proprietà. Non fosse altro che per una questione numerica, a noi servono sicuramente almeno 6 acquisti. Vedremo cosa succederà.


----------



## davidelynch (8 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La prossima sarà qualcosa tipo, "Milan obiettivo salvezza".



.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2019)

si e pachetà e piontec, se come sembra non andremo in CL, dovranno essere ceduti. Alessio e gigio per le plusvalenze andranno dai gobbi.....etc etc etc etc.......


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> con 400 Millioni che abbiamo speso, ci petevamo comprare tutto l'ajax e l'atalanta, i soldi sono fino a un certo punto importante. Se non c'e' la capacita' di far emergere pormesse in giocatori top, i dirigenti di ieri e oggi dovrebbero riflettere che cosa non ha funzionato.
> Abbiamo un settore giovanile che fa ridere.



Il problema è sempre lo stesso..vuoi fare scouting? Allora non so se Leo e Paolo sono i nomi giusti..

Detto questo, io me la sono messa via..ci vorranno anni di lavoro e programamzione...e serve un tecnico capace di cavare il massimo o forse più dalla rosa..

Di francesco non mi piace, è pure antipatico secondo me..però a Roma non ha fatto male: 3° posto+semifinale CL e quest'anno ha passato un girone duro..poi sono scoppiati..va anche detto che di nuovo in estateil mercato non gli ha portato nulla e gli hanno ceduto il centrocampo titolare


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

Molti di voi fanno una confusione terribile tra flusso di cassa e bilancio di esercizio.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



Molto spesso si accusava la "precedente" (siamo sicuri?) dirigenza-proprietà di mancanza di chiarezza.
Il buon ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor almeno è stato chiaro ... come lo è stato già tante volte, poi ha preso pagando cash Piatek 35 milioni e altrettanti Paqueta.
Di doman non c'è certezza ... arrivederci, arrivederci.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Vero, ma se non facevi le operazioni in questione avevi un bilancio migliore (higuain a parte). E Pietek è stato pagato per intero, senza ammortamento. Questo perché non importa quanto pesano, quello che conta è l'indebitamento societario attuale che è di 3 volte superiore ai limiti triennali del FPF.
> 
> Non discuto i conti, discuto che se avessero davvero paura di qualcosa, i parametri zero sarebbero già partiti, ed anche la smobilitazione di qualcuno. Come fa la Roma per capirci...



Il fatto che sia stato pagato per intero non incide sull’ammortamemto.
L’ammortamento tiene conto dell’ipotetica perdita di valore di un bene quando lo compri. Per convenzione il Milan, come la maggior parte delle societá di calcio (io conosco solo il Napoli che gestisce diversamente gli ammortamenti) per convenzione indica una perdita del valore del cartellino di un giocatore ogni anno pari al valore di acquisto diviso gli anni di contratto. Quindi Paquetá comprato a 35 con 5 anni di contratto si ipotizza che ogni anno ilmsuo cartellino valga 7 milioni in meno. Ed é questo “costo” che tu inserisci a bilancio.
Se per ipotesi tu considerassi che il valore del cartellino resti sempre di 35 milioni, il costo a bilancio sarebbe 0. In sostanza avresti scambiato beni per 35 milioni in pezzi di carta per beni per 35 milioni in “pezzi di carne”.

Da qui si generano le plus valenze, perché se quando vai a rivendere un giocatore il prezzo del cartellino non si é svalutato, come inserito nel bilancio, di 1/5 ogni anno, ma mettiamo sia rimasto uguale al prezzo di acquisto, allora hai un “utile” a bilancio pari alla differenza dei costi che avevi ipotizzato dover sostenere (la svalutazione) e i costi effettivi (zero se il cartellino in realtá non si é svalutato o addirittura di piú se si fosse rivalutato).

Di qui la necessitá di puntare su giocatori giovani che sono rivendibili anche dopo 2-3 anni dall’acquisto a prezzi non lontano o piú alti di quelli di acquisto.

Paradossalmente ad esempio André Silva, pagato 38 milioni é attualmente a bilancio per circa 23 milioni. Quindi anche rivendendolo a 25 (molto meno di quanto acquistato) a bilancio inseriresti +2 in quanto hai giá ipotizzato una perdita di valore di 15 milioni. Se ne perdi 13 hai +2 in bilancio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Molti di voi fanno una confusione terribile tra flusso di cassa e bilancio di esercizio.




Giá


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia stato pagato per intero non incide sull’ammortamemto.
> L’ammortamento tiene conto dell’ipotetica perdita di valore di un bene quando lo compri. Per convenzione il Milan, come la maggior parte delle societá di calcio (io conosco solo il Napoli che gestisce diversamente gli ammortamenti) per convenzione indica una perdita del valore del cartellino di un giocatore ogni anno pari al valore di acquisto diviso gli anni di contratto. Quindi Paquetá comprato a 35 con 5 anni di contratto si ipotizza che ogni anno ilmsuo cartellino valga 7 milioni in meno. Ed é questo “costo” che tu inserisci a bilancio.
> Se per ipotesi tu considerassi che il valore del cartellino resti sempre di 35 milioni, il costo a bilancio sarebbe 0. In sostanza avresti scambiato beni per 35 milioni in pezzi di carta per beni per 35 milioni in “pezzi di carne”.
> 
> ...



Grazie


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

Quello che conta davvero, in questo momento, è tagliare le spese inutili che ci hanno affossato negli anni ovvero gli stipendi di gente come:

- Donnarumma Antonio
- Donnarumma Gigi
- Reina
- Abate
- Strinic
- Bertolacci
- Montolivo
- Jose Mauri
- Biglia
- Borini

Tutta gente che prende una marea di soldi di stipendio, che va sostituita con giovani affamati con stipendi da Atalanta. A me viene male solo a pensare a quanti soldi abbiamo buttato per questa gente qua.


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia stato pagato per intero non incide sull’ammortamemto.
> L’ammortamento tiene conto dell’ipotetica perdita di valore di un bene quando lo compri. Per convenzione il Milan, come la maggior parte delle societá di calcio (io conosco solo il Napoli che gestisce diversamente gli ammortamenti) per convenzione indica una perdita del valore del cartellino di un giocatore ogni anno pari al valore di acquisto diviso gli anni di contratto. Quindi Paquetá comprato a 35 con 5 anni di contratto si ipotizza che ogni anno ilmsuo cartellino valga 7 milioni in meno. Ed é questo “costo” che tu inserisci a bilancio.
> Se per ipotesi tu considerassi che il valore del cartellino resti sempre di 35 milioni, il costo a bilancio sarebbe 0. In sostanza avresti scambiato beni per 35 milioni in pezzi di carta per beni per 35 milioni in “pezzi di carne”.
> 
> ...



Esattamente. In tutto questo però teniamo in conto anche gli stipendi: una gestione virtuosa della rosa richiederebbe di avere entrate (sponsor, stadio, marketing) superiori alle spese sostenute per gli stipendi. Le plusvalenze vanno utilizzate per gli investimenti a livello patrimoniale, se vengono "buttate" in stipendi è drammatico per la società.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Quello che conta davvero, in questo momento, è tagliare le spese inutili che ci hanno affossato negli anni ovvero gli stipendi di gente come:
> 
> - Donnarumma Antonio
> - Donnarumma Gigi
> ...



Gigio come lo tagli? E borini oh... no gli si può dire niente al ragazzo. È un tappabuchi di primissima categoria. Ci manca solo che giochi in porta...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Gigio come lo tagli? E borini oh... no gli si può dire niente al ragazzo. È un tappabuchi di primissima categoria. Ci manca solo che giochi in porta...



Concordo su Borini, anche se per essere un tappabuchi (scarso) è un po' troppo costoso eh...


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Gigio come lo tagli? E borini oh... no gli si può dire niente al ragazzo. È un tappabuchi di primissima categoria. Ci manca solo che giochi in porta...



Gigio lo vendi e gli altri 2 li regali, non possiamo spendere 20 milioni per lo stipendio dei portieri. 

Borini sarebbe perfetto se prendesse 0,5M di stipendio. Tu sai quanto ci costano le utilissime prestazioni di Borini? Esattamente 5 milioni l'anno. Tu sai quanto costa Ilicic all'Atalanta? Meno di 2 milioni. Serve dire altro?


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gigio lo vendi e gli altri 2 li regali, non possiamo spendere 20 milioni per lo stipendio dei portieri.
> 
> Borini sarebbe perfetto se prendesse 0,5M di stipendio. Tu sai quanto ci costano le utilissime prestazioni di Borini? Esattamente 5 milioni l'anno. Tu sai quanto costa Ilicic all'Atalanta? Meno di 2 milioni. Serve dire altro?





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo su Borini, anche se per essere un tappabuchi (scarso) è un po' troppo costoso eh...



Concordo con entrambi, ma guardate la situazione. Abbiamo una rosa fatta di gente che non si adatta quando la sposti di dieci metri, poi un giocatore che fa il jolly. Fino a che non si fa una squadra completa, o tieni in squadra gente come lui o non riesci a giocare con nessun modulo.

Vendere Gigio? Non lo so, sono dell'avviso che il primo passo per tornare grandi sia non vendere nessuno se non lo si è rimpiazzato con uno migliore. Se già non vendono, siamo sulla buona strada.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



che pena ..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2019)

"Eh ma coi soldi della Scempions ci facciamo la squadra!".
E' un libro già scritto, anzi con la Champions questi incapaci sarebbero in grado di rinnovare il contratto a Gattuso, d'altronde non pretende chissà cosa in termini di mercato, è giovine, italiano e non prende tanto di ingaggio, il profilo perfetto per questi pressapochisti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Esattamente. In tutto questo però teniamo in conto anche gli stipendi: una gestione virtuosa della rosa richiederebbe di avere entrate (sponsor, stadio, marketing) superiori alle spese sostenute per gli stipendi. Le plusvalenze vanno utilizzate per gli investimenti a livello patrimoniale, se vengono "buttate" in stipendi è drammatico per la società.



É assolutamente cosí.
Per quello quando si dice incude piú l’ingaggio del cartellino é una santa veritá.
La gente tante volte non capisce... ma come? Spendo 35 di cartellino e 4 all’anno di ingaggio lordo e mi fici che incide di piú l’ingaggio?
Si perché dopo 3 anni se cedi il giocatore sempre a 35 milioni il cartellino ti é costato zero (o ci hai guadagnato 5 milioni se lo vendi a 40), mentre di ingaggio hai speso 12 milioni che non recuperi piú.

Figuriamoci con veterani che magari paghi 5 milioni di cartellino e 5 di ingaggio netto (10 lordo). Dopo 3 anni lo perdi a sero e hai speso 5 milioni di cartellino e 30 di ingaggio.

Per questo la politica di prendere giovani che magari paghi abbastanza di cartellino e poco di ingaggio é enormemente preferibile dal punto di vista economico di veterani con basso cartellino e alto ingaggio.

Tanto per fare un esempio tenere Higuain vi sarebbe costato come tenere 9-10 Piatek.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Queste operazioni sono state fatte prima del SA e delle sentenze (oltre che per vendere) non dico che prenderanno solo P0 da ora ma è cauto non aspettarsi che prendano altri tre giocatori da 40 milioni l'anno prossimo a meno di non vendere qualche pezzo pregiato



Mi linki un sito o una fonte ufficiale dove si esplicano le sentenze definitive date all'AC Milan e dove dice ufficialmente che l'ACMilan è sotto SA?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Maggio 2019)

In questo particolare momento, con la legge finanziaria che permette ai residenti all' estero di avere una tassazione solo sul 30% del reddito lordo (quindi il 70% è esentasse), bisogna andare a prendere gli stranieri, magari anche a parametro zero. Uno stipendio da 3 netti costerebbe al Milan "solamente" 4 lordi e non quasi 6 di un calciatore già residente in Italia. 

Se poi si va nel Sud Italia tale beneficio sale al 90% del reddito lordo. Sarà contento De Laurentis.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Mi linki un sito o una fonte ufficiale dove si esplicano le sentenze definitive date all'AC Milan e dove dice ufficialmente che l'ACMilan è sotto SA?



Ma che stai dicendo?  Pensi che al Milan daranno il VA o niente SA con quei bilanci?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gigio lo vendi e gli altri 2 li regali, non possiamo spendere 20 milioni per lo stipendio dei portieri.
> 
> Borini sarebbe perfetto se prendesse 0,5M di stipendio. Tu sai quanto ci costano le utilissime prestazioni di Borini? Esattamente 5 milioni l'anno. Tu sai quanto costa Ilicic all'Atalanta? Meno di 2 milioni. Serve dire altro?



il paragone con gli stipendi non va fatto con l'atalanta, qualsiasi giocatore quando passa in una big si vede lo stipendio aumentare, a maggior ragione se il costo del cartellino è stato irrisorio


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo?  Pensi che al Milan daranno il VA o niente SA con quei bilanci?



Tu hai parlato di sanzioni... Fino adesso, dove sono?


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 maggio, riporta le parole di Leonardo di lunedì (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-non-faremo-grandi-investimenti-vt76129.html ) ed aggiunge che il Milan non farà grandi investimenti sul mercato nemmeno in caso di Champions a causa del FPF e delle sentenze (una pendente, l'altra che arriverà a maggio) del TAS.



Il FPF... La versione moderna del "siamo a posto così".


----------



## Garrincha (8 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Tu hai parlato di sanzioni... Fino adesso, dove sono?



Ho scritto sentenze... Di cui il Milan è in attesa...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Maggio 2019)

Chissà se ci riusciremo ad iscrivere alla serie A eh


----------



## uolfetto (8 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gigio lo vendi e gli altri 2 li regali, non possiamo spendere 20 milioni per lo stipendio dei portieri.
> 
> Borini sarebbe perfetto se prendesse 0,5M di stipendio. Tu sai quanto ci costano le utilissime prestazioni di Borini? Esattamente 5 milioni l'anno. Tu sai quanto costa Ilicic all'Atalanta? Meno di 2 milioni. Serve dire altro?



il problema è che un giocatore che prende tanto di stipendio non è facile regalarlo perchè devi trovare chi comunque gli garantisca uno stipendio almeno pari. altrimenti il giocatore ti rimane sul groppone fino a fine contratto. il discorso di borini in un certo senso è simile, vero che prende uno stipendio alto ma è quello che percepiva nella sua precedente squadra in premier. in sostanza o gli garantivi quello oppure non lo prendevi. probabilmente sarebbe stato meglio non prenderlo ma riguardando quella campagna acquisti di mirabelli probabilmente non sono stati i soldi spesi peggio, anzi.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Voglio capire una cosa. La juve va in rosso di 20 milioni quest'anno, con una previsione sull'anno prossimo molto pessimistica considerando Higuain e CR7. Bene, siamo al punto dove vincere un campionato e giocare oltre i gironi di champion's non ti permette di fare acquisti a momenti. Figurarsi se poi si prende solo la qualificazione o si va in Europa League.

Qualcuno spieghi a chi deputato che o mettono un tetto salariale e di acquisto ai giocatori, o rinunciano al FPF, perché al momento è solo uno stucchevole gioco a chi aggira le normative e si sa, le normative le aggira sempre e solo chi è sporco ed ha soldi. Meritocrazia zero, tutto il mondo è paese.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ho scritto sentenze... Di cui il Milan è in attesa...



Aaah è in attesa... quindi non siamo sotto SA o VA, e non abbiamo "paletti" entro cui operare? 
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Aaah è in attesa... quindi non siamo sotto SA o VA, e non abbiamo "paletti" entro cui operare?
> Mi sbaglio?



SA, VA... non ci sta nulla di nulla. A breve una nuova sanzione che se sproporzionata porterà di nuovo a ricorso. E replichiamo il prossimo anno. Devono raggiungere un accordo, lo sanno loro come lo sappiamo noi. Anche se sinceramente speravo in una guerra collettiva. Sembra tuttavia che in realtà il tanto odiato FPF stia bene a molti, moltissimi presidenti...


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

A mio parere non ha molto senso fare previsioni, pessimistiche o ottimistiche,
quest'anno è stato l'anno 0 per l'attuale proprietà, che molti si scordano, non centra nulla con le precedenti,
direi che questa estate capiremo molte cose, in un verso o l'altro la squadra va rinforzata e a questo punto il tempo per programmare l'avranno.


----------



## Heaven (8 Maggio 2019)

Maldini e Leonardo non avrebbero mai accettato di tornare con queste premesse. Il FPF si aggira come si vuole ed è stato dimostrato più volte. Elliott deve speculare sul Milan e se non investi non cresci e non guadagni. È tutto molto strano, mi fido della logica e del buon senso in questo periodo in cui si dice tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Maldini e Leonardo non avrebbero mai accettato di tornare con queste premesse. Il FPF si aggira come si vuole ed è stato dimostrato più volte. Elliott deve speculare sul Milan e se non investi non cresci e non guadagni. È tutto molto strano, mi fido della logica e del buon senso in questo periodo in cui si dice tutto ed il contrario di tutto.



Al Milan non ci sono più buonsenso e logica dal 2007.
Immagina il peggior scenario possibile tra diverse scelte, e tale scenario si verifica ogni volta.


----------



## David Drills (8 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> il problema è che un giocatore che prende tanto di stipendio non è facile regalarlo perchè devi trovare chi comunque gli garantisca uno stipendio almeno pari. altrimenti il giocatore ti rimane sul groppone fino a fine contratto. il discorso di borini in un certo senso è simile, vero che prende uno stipendio alto ma è quello che percepiva nella sua precedente squadra in premier. in sostanza o gli garantivi quello oppure non lo prendevi. probabilmente sarebbe stato meglio non prenderlo ma riguardando quella campagna acquisti di mirabelli probabilmente non sono stati i soldi spesi peggio, anzi.



E' vero, ma piuttosto di averli sul groppone io li svenderei. In particolare per me Donnarumma per 30 milioni può partire. Reina e Borini li manderei via gratis. Entrambi non sono a bilancio (Borini forse sì, ma per massimo un paio di milioni). Il problema di questi due è che costano tanto ma non sono titolari, ne ora ne mai.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> SA, VA... non ci sta nulla di nulla. A breve una nuova sanzione che se sproporzionata porterà di nuovo a ricorso. E replichiamo il prossimo anno. Devono raggiungere un accordo, lo sanno loro come lo sappiamo noi. Anche se sinceramente speravo in una guerra collettiva. Sembra tuttavia che in realtà il tanto odiato FPF stia bene a molti, moltissimi presidenti...



Non ci faranno niente che ci condizioni in maniera pesante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi veramente, io invidio l'ottimismo di tanti tifosi... viste tutte le premesse la realtà sarà il buon eusebio in panca con i top player sensi e orsolini...
> E' inutile che ci giriamo intorno--> lo step 1 di Elliot è mettere a posto il bilancio, il che significa: investimenti contenuti e mirati per fare plusvalenze, ingaggi (allenatore compreso) non top. Lo step 2 poi sarà rivendere il club al fasmoso "miliardo" (ma a chi?!?!)
> Al nostro azionista di maggioranza non interessa vincere... interessa il profitto!
> E basta con sta storia dei 70mln per piontek e paquetà... si dovevano sostituire due titolari (jack e higuain) per andare in CL e a bilancio loro due sono costati meno di un anno del panzone b-ready...
> ...



Ma come pensa di rivendere il club ad un prezzo spropositato se lo fa assestare ai livelli di una Lazietta qualunque?

Chi pensa venga a comprare il “Milan formato Samp” a quei prezzi folli?

Mah.... se è così ho una invocazione: 2024 E NUOVA CHAMPIONS AD INVITI ARRIVATE PRESTO, VI PREGO!


----------



## uolfetto (9 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma piuttosto di averli sul groppone io li svenderei. In particolare per me Donnarumma per 30 milioni può partire. Reina e Borini li manderei via gratis. Entrambi non sono a bilancio (Borini forse sì, ma per massimo un paio di milioni). Il problema di questi due è che costano tanto ma non sono titolari, ne ora ne mai.



mi sa che non mi sono spiegato bene. non è detto che solo perchè decidi di darli via gratis automaticamente trovi qualcuno che si prenda reina o borini dandogli lo stesso stipendio che gli diamo noi.


----------

